#ubuntu-for-all 2011-05-05
<MrChrisDruif> Pretty quiet here...
<AlanBell> it is
<AlanBell> I just did the uw stats today
<MrChrisDruif> uw?
<AlanBell> ubuntu women
<AlanBell> the member stats, it is a monthly calculation
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, and how are all my/the ladies?
<AlanBell> 5.31% of the ubuntu members are women this month
<AlanBell> so youth team, how are they getting on?
<AlanBell> and NGO
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm....seems something wrong with that number <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> How many member are there in total?
<MrChrisDruif> AlanBell: Maybe we should schedule a meeting? Assign tasks to people? Like keeping team in eye, report how things are going. Brainstorm session etc?
<AlanBell> sorry, was off doing other stuff
<AlanBell> there are 644 members in total
<MrChrisDruif> That's about 30 women....in a women's club :-/
<AlanBell> !member
<AlanBell> no bot
<AlanBell> ok, well the ubuntu member thing is how the project recognises people who contribute in a significant and sustained way to Ubuntu
<AlanBell> there are boards that meet monthly to assess people to see if they are ready for membership
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....
<MrChrisDruif> I was reading it wrong
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<MrChrisDruif> I thought to read the #ubuntu-women was ~5% women
<AlanBell> that gets you a few perks like space on people.ubuntu.com and a freenode ubuntu cloak
<MrChrisDruif> But you meant of all the members is ~5% women :)
<AlanBell> yes, 5% of all ubuntu members
<AlanBell> which isn't the same as all ubuntu users
<AlanBell> just those who contribute to the project and went through the membership process
<MrChrisDruif> 11:30 PM...not a real excuse, but still :P
<AlanBell> the #ubuntu-women channel and project is there to encourage more women to get involved and support those who are involved
<AlanBell> it is about 50% women
<AlanBell> and most of the men don't say much
<AlanBell> which is fine
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, and I thought #ubuntu-for-all was meant to keep an eye on different project, like #ubuntu-women
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UbuntuMembers
<AlanBell> yup
<MrChrisDruif> That's why I mixed it up a bit :)
<AlanBell> so that page is where the monthly breakdown of stats is maintained
<MrChrisDruif> But what do you think about my idea?
<AlanBell> and I run the figures each month
<AlanBell> about having more formal meetins?
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah :)
<MrChrisDruif> It's great that we have a bi-monthly meeting unofficially, but that is such a surprise to the rest....even to me :D
<AlanBell> I kind of wanted it to be mostly monthly review tasks and a checksheet (which I am bringing up to date)
<AlanBell> and then meetings if we need one
<AlanBell> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?hl=en&key=twaXgfgAtUcyr_XqK9JSyQA&authkey=CLSIhfYL&hl=en#gid=0
<MrChrisDruif> View only....:P
<AlanBell> what is your email address?
<AlanBell> so that is the plan, and I think we have to have a look at NGO and youth, it could be that I just don't know what they are up to, or it could be there are some issues they need help with
<AlanBell> but not right now as it is getting late
<MrChrisDruif> England right?
<AlanBell> yup
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, well...it's alright then...I'm an hour later ;)
<MrChrisDruif> CEST
<MrChrisDruif> zkriesse was the previous head of youth right?
#ubuntu-for-all 2012-05-03
<T1n647> Hi all
